# pensacola beach pier price



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

the yearly passes to calender year or are the still one year from when u buy it?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

No they didn't change it , it's 1 yr from the date of purchase. The only changes are the walk on price is now $1.25 and it went from 6.50 to 7.50 to fish for the day.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

well thats just justifying my purchase of an yearly pass more


----------

